# [OT] cosa ne pensate di Team DropBox ?

## silvius

Avrei bisogno di condividere file con diversi utenti, che spesso sono in giro; mentre altri utenti sempre in ufficio.

Potrei direttamente sostituire il server aziendale ( che alla fine è utilizzato solo per condivisione file ) con il servizio business di dropbox.

Facendo delle prove, la velocità per utilizzare i diversi file ( office, pdf, cad .... ) sembra essere buona.

Poi gestire solo i backup dall' ufficio.

Cosa ne pensate ?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ti fidi di un'azienda che ha avuto compromissioni e problemi di sicurezza e che non crypta i tuoi dati?

Il primo dipendende dropbox che passa legge in chiaro i tuoi dati.

Se proprio vuoi fare un discorso del genere, usa Wuala (occhio che non funziona bene con Java7 su win) così hai la criptazione del dato, prima ancora che questo venga spedito.

----------

## pierino_89

Penso che il modo giusto di affrontare la cosa sia una VPN (così chi è fuori può accedere allo share di rete), sennò ogni volta che qualcuno deve passarsi qualcosa in ufficio deve aspettare che venga uploadato sul server remoto e poi scaricato nuovamente in locale.

----------

## silvius

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Penso che il modo giusto di affrontare la cosa sia una VPN (così chi è fuori può accedere allo share di rete), sennò ogni volta che qualcuno deve passarsi qualcosa in ufficio deve aspettare che venga uploadato sul server remoto e poi scaricato nuovamente in locale.

 

Avrei problemi di banda in upload, devo tenere un server in gestione ( e solo per condivisione file ).

grazie

----------

## pierino_89

Beh, i problemi di banda in upload li avresti anche con dropbox, l'upload prima o dopo devi farlo comunque.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Penso che il modo giusto di affrontare la cosa sia una VPN (così chi è fuori può accedere allo share di rete), sennò ogni volta che qualcuno deve passarsi qualcosa in ufficio deve aspettare che venga uploadato sul server remoto e poi scaricato nuovamente in locale.

 

+1

----------

## silvius

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Beh, i problemi di banda in upload li avresti anche con dropbox, l'upload prima o dopo devi farlo comunque.

 

ok, ma se ho piu persone in giro di quelli che sono in ufficio ?

il tutto era per eliminare una macchina ( usata solo per lo sharing ) da un ufficio.

Altrimenti potrei usare un piano VPS.

P.S. se uso un VPS dovrei usare una VPN, ma molti smartphone non supportano il VPN over 3G...comepotrei fare ?

----------

## pierino_89

 *silvius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ok, ma se ho piu persone in giro di quelli che sono in ufficio ?

 

Ah, questo è un altro paio di maniche. Se il grosso delle persone è fuori ufficio in effetti è più logico avere un servizio dedicato o un vps.

----------

## silvius

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

>  *silvius wrote:*   
> 
> ok, ma se ho piu persone in giro di quelli che sono in ufficio ? 
> 
> Ah, questo è un altro paio di maniche. Se il grosso delle persone è fuori ufficio in effetti è più logico avere un servizio dedicato o un vps.

 

Viste le difficoltà ad usare una VPN in mobile, che altra soluzione ci sarebbe a servizi tipo dropbox ?

Tutti vorrebbero qualcosa che si integri nel file manager e non vorrebbero gestire i file come upload o download tipoco dei web file manager.

grazie

----------

## .:deadhead:.

wuala

----------

